# Your worst blooper ever



## myaskovsky2002

I looked this word at the dictionary. It is "gaffe" in French...

I remember a big one, I was 19 years old and my girlfriend and I met a female friend of her friend. Her belly was very big and I asked her," for when are you expecting?" She told me she wasn't, I thought I was going to die.

Your turn now

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

You mean she was miscarrying after the baby had already developed a fair bit?


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You mean she was miscarrying after the baby had already developed a fair bit?


Just big belly, no pregnancy at all. I tried to hide myself in hell! LOL. Of course it is not the only one, I have so many.

Two months ago I was stopped by the police... "you haven't done your stop", the policeman told me, I was convinced that I did it, "of course I did it! i said defensively. Then I went to court. They show me a video. A blue van (mine) crossing the stop as they were not stop at all. gulp, state chitto (remain silent, Martin!) and I paid the fine. I have many others, your turn now. We want to have some fun.

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I have no bloopers at all. I've been lucky for my whole life.


----------



## clavichorder

I left my water bottle in the van before I was going to summit Mt. Rainier. It was the straw that broke the camel's back after a succession of related bloopers on that trip.

More recently, I was told in an email from my friend that said, if you see my dad, do not tell him that I lost my wallet. I missed the not, I genuinely did, and thought she told me to tell him. So I told him the next day. And also mentioned her boyfriend, who she hand't told him about yet(which in my opinion is weird since she'd been going with him for a year). I realized my mistake about the boyfriend when I saw his facial expression, but it wasn't till later that I spotted the not after she pointed it out. But then she yelled at me and disowned me for this very honest mistake, and still holds it against me. I lost a lot of respect for her in how she reacted to that. I was legitimately very sorry, but after I thought she'd forgiven me, she sent a nasty email from a "friend" of hers criticizing my composition. I didn't deserve that at all...

Jackson,
Sad


----------



## myaskovsky2002

clavichorder said:


> I left my water bottle in the van before I was going to summit Mt. Rainier. It was the straw that broke the camel's back after a succession of related bloopers on that trip.
> 
> More recently, I was told in an email from my friend that said, if you see my dad, do not tell him that I lost my wallet. I missed the not, I genuinely did, and thought she told me to tell him. So I told him the next day. And also mentioned her boyfriend, who she hand't told him about yet(which in my opinion is weird since she'd been going with him for a year). I realized my mistake about the boyfriend when I saw his facial expression, but it wasn't till later that I spotted the not after she pointed it out. But then she yelled at me and disowned me for this very honest mistake, and still holds it against me. I lost a lot of respect for her in how she reacted to that. I was legitimately very sorry, but after I thought she'd forgiven me, she sent a nasty email from a "friend" of hers criticizing my composition. I didn't deserve that at all...
> 
> Jackson,
> Sad


Gosh! You made a good one! LOL

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have no bloopers at all. I've been lucky for my whole life.


You are just a liar! triple LOL


----------



## Philip

I think you mean _faux pas_, a blooper has to do with video outtakes. Anyway, the are-you-pregnant _faux pas_ has been done a million times.


----------



## mamascarlatti

I had the opposite happen to me. I'd been teaching an esol class for about 2 months, and was ready to leave because my baby was due the following month. When I said goodbye and explained why I was stopping, one very outspoken Thai girl said to me:

Wow! You pregnan...? I thought you just fa...!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> You are just a liar! triple LOL


I'm not a liar.


----------



## samurai

myaskovsky2002 said:


> You are just a liar! triple LOL


@ Martin, I don't think he's a liar at all, but just a young whippersnapper {14, 16?} who really hasn't lived his life yet, like this old geezer. Give him a chance; I'm sure he'll have--as all of us inevitably do--his fair share of bloopers, blunders and faux pas.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

samurai said:


> @ Martin, I don't think he's a liar at all, but just a young whippersnapper {14, 16?} who really hasn't lived his life yet, like this old geezer. Give him a chance; I'm sure he'll have--as all of us inevitably do--his fair share of bloopers, blunders and faux pas.


15. Close enough.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm not a liar.


Wether you are too too young...or too perfect. I am not perfect at all and proud of it.

Martin, far from perfection


----------



## myaskovsky2002

samurai said:


> @ Martin, I don't think he's a liar at all, but just a young whippersnapper {14, 16?} who really hasn't lived his life yet, like this old geezer. Give him a chance; I'm sure he'll have--as all of us inevitably do--his fair share of bloopers, blunders and faux pas.


LOL, I was joking. You know, I know him very superficially... I can't say whatever against him, he's even pretty cool! He is really cool, but a faux pas (I didn't know you used the French expression, this is marvelous!), who didn't... Unless you did something .wrong and you are not even aware of that! 
That would be a double faux-pas, n'est-ce pas? LOL

Martin


----------



## PetrB

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I looked this word at the dictionary. It is "gaffe" in French...
> 
> I was 19 years old and my girlfriend and I met a female friend of her friend. Her belly was very big and I asked her," for when are you expecting?" She told me she wasn't, I thought I was going to die.


Never, ever, ask a woman if she is pregnant unless you can actually see a baby coming out of her body.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

PetrB said:


> Never, ever, ask a woman if she is pregnant unless you can actually see a baby coming out of her body.


Never twice the same mistake is my motto. I learned.

Martin


----------



## Toddlertoddy

clavichorder said:


> I left my water bottle in the van before I was going to summit Mt. Rainier. It was the straw that broke the camel's back after a succession of related bloopers on that trip.


How could you forget your _water_? That's like the most important thing when hiking/climbing.

My blooper: Backpacking for 4 days and when I get to the parking lot (3 hours from here) I realize that I'm in old running shoes instead of hiking boots. My feet were so sore after that.


----------



## Mesa

I was out in a smoking garden of a terrible bar once, and i was trying to prove to my sister that smoking isn't so bad. There was this chap that looked like Lemmy from Motorhead, a gentleman of about 50, smoking in the corner.

He looked of pleasant countenance, so i enquired "How long have you been smoking?", to which he replied "About 35 years."

I followed this up with "And have you ever had any health issues?"

...

"Yes, i was diagnosed with lung cancer two weeks ago."

Turned out he was holding an e-cigarette, too.


----------



## Dakota

Undoubtedly not my worst but one that stays in memory: first week in college, getting to know two of my housemates (a cellist and a pianist) and I came out with a completely American pronunciation of Richard Wagner. I never did learn German but at least my pronunciation has improved since then.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Dakota said:


> Undoubtedly not my worst but one that stays in memory: first week in college, getting to know two of my housemates (a cellist and a pianist) and I came out with a completely American pronunciation of Richard Wagner. I never did learn German but at least my pronunciation has improved since then.


Please do indulge us!


----------



## guythegreg

Don't remember what exactly I said, but I remember a white-haired lady at the opera became very indignant and loudly accused me of saying she was old ... I went away quickly.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I saw a beautiful girl once, she started talking to me... She was quite sexy... For about one hour, she started speaking about sex and finally she told me that"................

she was a transexual! UGH!

Martin


----------



## PetrB

It was a mispronunciation, not yielding anything like a malapropism, nor anything like an unintended double entendre.

I was living abroad. My musician friend, a German, had dropped by with two visiting Russian Musicians. I played a piece of mine which all seemed to like, and then the conversation went to music in general, as it is wont to do with such a group.

The chat went to various composers and the different regards they were held in by various nations.

I mentioned that the French still think of or categorize Mozart as a Rococo composer, pronouncing it in the standard American way, ro-CO-co. 

In an instant, three grown men were laughing so hard they slid out of their seats and were literally rolling on the floor, holding their sides, with tears in their eyes. When I asked what was so funny, and one of them had found enough breathe to speak, he told me it was (with rolled 'R") RO-co-co.

Oops. Gulp. Felt quite the unlettered fool; may have even blushed


----------



## myaskovsky2002

PetrB said:


> It was a mispronunciation, not yielding anything like a malapropism, nor anything like an unintended double entendre.
> 
> I was living abroad. My musician friend, a German, had dropped by with two visiting Russian Musicians. I played a piece of mine which all seemed to like, and then the conversation went to music in general, as it is wont to do with such a group.
> 
> The chat went to various composers and the different regards they were held in by various nations.
> 
> I mentioned that the French still think of or categorize Mozart as a Rococo composer, pronouncing it in the standard American way, ro-CO-co.
> 
> In an instant, three grown men were laughing so hard they slid out of their seats and were literally rolling on the floor, holding their sides, with tears in their eyes. When I asked what was so funny, and one of them had found enough breathe to speak, he told me it was (with rolled 'R") RO-co-co.
> 
> Oops. Gulp. Felt quite the unlettered fool; may have even blushed


What is funny about Rococo?

Martin, falling asleep at 12:00 am


----------



## clavichorder

Toddlertoddy said:


> How could you forget your _water_
> My blooper: Backpacking for 4 days and when I get to the parking lot (3 hours from here) I realize that I'm in old running shoes instead of hiking boots. My feet were so sore after that.


That's an awesome space case, I bet you felt tough! I forgot my water because when I am depressed I am very disorganized and self defeating.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Actually is 35 centigrades...celsius...Make the conversion if you want/need to. I am too hot for working. But I am lucky I have Air conditioning. As *Gilles de Binch (called Binchois) *said once..."too much air conditioning is unhealthy". I believe that...

Martin

You didn't have any comments, Martin... I doubt this guy said that! Aren't you bluffing?

Nikolai


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I have about four or five CD recordings and one DVD recording that I doubled up on buying! How very stupid of me. I buy recordings from internet sites when they go on sale. These few I realised later that I already have them!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I have about four or five CD recordings and one DVD recording that I doubled up on buying! How very stupid of me. I buy recordings from internet sites when they go on sale. These few I realised later that I already have them!


 I did this at least three times... I should go to the AlZheimer thread and tell about this. LOL

Martin


----------



## mamascarlatti

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I have about four or five CD recordings and one DVD recording that I doubled up on buying! How very stupid of me. I buy recordings from internet sites when they go on sale. These few I realised later that I already have them!


You need a catalogue HC. Mine has saved me many a mistake. I set it up on excell and it's also a good way of keeping tabs on my UWP.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

I conveniently forget all of mine. Selective memory I think it's called.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I conveniently forget all of mine. Selective memory I think it's called.


Maybe that's why I have forgotten most things that have happened in the first thirteen years of my life. The last two I can remember about half of.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Maybe that's why I have forgotten most things that have happened in the first thirteen years of my life. The last two I can remember about half of.


Lol. Do you remember anything from yesterday, or the day before, or even last week?

This is bad, now that I've come to think of it, I can't remember what happened last week... :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Lol. Do you remember anything from yesterday, or the day before, or even last week?
> 
> This is bad, now that I've come to think of it, I can't remember what happened last week... :lol:


Only the parts that you were in.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Only the parts that you were in.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


>


I told you I ain't exactly discreet.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I told you I ain't exactly discreet.


Hmph. Oh well. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Hmph. Oh well. :lol:


I told L'enfer already, but that was out of desperation.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I told L'enfer already, but that was out of desperation.


Desperation?!  *WHAT* did you tell her?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Desperation?!  *WHAT* did you tell her?


I told her what I thought of you so I could get some advice and support when we couldn't contact each other for nearly 48 hours. Please don't kill me.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I told her what I thought of you so I could get some advice and support when we couldn't contact each other for nearly 48 hours. Please don't kill me.


I promise I won't kill you... Yet.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I promise I won't kill you... Yet.


Are you angry with me? Be angry if you want. I deserve it.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Are you angry with me? Be angry if you want. I deserve it.


No I'm not angry with you.

You deserve it? Why do you deserve it?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> No I'm not angry with you.
> 
> You deserve it? Why do you deserve it?


Because I promised to myself that it would be kept secret from all members on TC (apart from us)


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Because I promised to myself that it would be kept secret from all members on TC (apart from us)


Right... Well I didn't know that promise (or did I? I don't remember anyway). So I don't have to be angry at you. And you don't deserve it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Right... Well I didn't know that promise (or did I? I don't remember anyway). So I don't have to be angry at you. And you don't deserve it.


Thank you MV for not getting angry. I haven't heard much from you today and I have been feeling quite lonely without you. It's nice to know that you still.......think of me how you still think of me.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It's nice to know that you still.......think of me how you still think of me.


Hahaha!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Hahaha!!!


Well you certainly sent me a _VERY_ nice private message just then.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well you certainly sent me a _VERY_ nice private message just then.


*Shakes head* *Sighs in exasperation* And then they have a smiley face for the next one: 

:lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> *Shakes head* *Sighs in exasperation* And then they have a smiley face for the next one:
> 
> :lol:


I won't say anything more on the public forums about our.........


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I won't say anything more on the public forums about our.........


You sure? You probably will slip and say something again.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> You sure? You probably will slip and say something again.


I won't. I promise. :tiphat:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I won't. I promise.


YOU JUST DID SLIP! Get rid of that above "smiley" face!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> YOU JUST DID SLIP! Get rid of that above "smiley" face!


Okay. I'll do it tomorrow.  (after 24 hours I can't edit it though)


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Okay. I'll do it tomorrow.  (after 24 hours I can't edit it though)


THAT is why I said I won't kill you "YET"! Now I WILL KILL YOU! :devil:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> THAT is why I said I won't kill you "YET"! Now I WILL KILL YOU! :devil:


Will you kill me in the way we are discussing in our private messages?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Will you kill me in the way we are discussing in our private messages?


I give up. You are SO lucky you live in Melbourne.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I give up. You are SO lucky you live in Melbourne.


And how I _WISH_ you lived here too


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> And how I _WISH_ you lived here too


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Smiley taken care of. Now you just need to edit _your_ post. But you can't now because you said in your PM that you had to get off the computer now.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Smiley taken care of. Now you just need to edit _your_ post. But you can't now because you said in your PM that you had to get off the computer now.


Ah, but I stayed just enough longer. :devil:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Ah, but I stayed just enough longer. :devil:


Oh whatever.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well you certainly sent me a _VERY_ nice private message just then.


El que nace para pito nunca llega a corneta, jaujarana, Uruguay 1970
Al que nace barrigón es al ñudo que lo fajen, Martín Fierro

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> El que nace para pito nunca llega a corneta, jaujarana, Uruguay 1970
> Al que nace barrigón es al ñudo que lo fajen, Martín Fierro
> 
> Martin


I have tried google translate and I can't even make head or tail of the translation!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have tried google translate and I can't even make head or tail of the translation!


Of course, you are not used to making researches.

Of course you could research Martin Fierro by José Hernandez

Martin, I knew it! Google translator sucks.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Today. A big one. As you may know, I have two dogs, one is under medication, he has to take 2 pills, antiobiotics. I am at the same time taking care of my son's dog, a 2.5 months puppy. She is always hungry, she ate the food with the medication while I wasn't checking on her. I called the vet. "you have to make her puke", i mixed some peroxyd with mango juice and she vomitted twice. Aleluya, but what a blooper!

Martin, relieved


----------



## MaestroViolinist

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Today. A big one. As you may know, I have two dogs, one is under medication, he has to take 2 pills, antiobiotics. I am at the same time taking care of my son's dog, a 2.5 months puppy. She is always hungry, she ate the food with the medication while I wasn't checking on her. I called the vet. "you have to make her puke", i mixed some peroxyd with mango juice and she vomitted twice. Aleluya, but what a blooper!
> 
> Martin, relieved


Yikes!  I'm glad she's ok though.

If we are onto animal stories, then I once left the gate to the house yard open and the goats got in over night and destroyed the orchard and all the other things we had growing here. Whoops.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

MaestroViolinist said:


> Yikes!  I'm glad she's ok though.
> 
> If we are onto animal stories, then I once left the gate to the house yard open and the goats got in over night and destroyed the orchard and all the other things we had growing here. Whoops.


Oops! Une vraie gaffe!

Martin


----------



## aleazk

MaestroViolinist said:


> Yikes!  I'm glad she's ok though.
> 
> If we are onto animal stories, then I once left the gate to the house yard open and the goats got in over night and destroyed the orchard and all the other things we had growing here. Whoops.


goats? 

edit: "In the Middle of Nowhere", oh, that makes sense.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> goats?
> 
> edit: "In the Middle of Nowhere", oh, that makes sense.


A farm in the state of Queensland, Australia. :tiphat:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> A farm in the state of Queensland, Australia. :tiphat:


So kind of you.



aleazk said:


> goats?
> 
> edit: "In the Middle of Nowhere", oh, that makes sense.


Lol, yep. 

List of animals:
11 goats (4 milking, 6 kids, and 1... well, he's an "it" really... just a pet)
1 horse
2 dogs 
We did have chooks but quolls got them all


----------



## Sid James

I've done this quite a few times -




The old 'walk on the rake and get hit on the head' blooper. But I never had a helmet on like this guy. Ouch.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> So kind of you.
> 
> Lol, yep.
> 
> List of animals:
> 11 goats (4 milking, 6 kids, and 1... well, he's an "it" really... just a pet)
> 1 horse
> 2 dogs
> We did have chooks but quolls got them all


What the hell is a "quoll?" Is it like a troll crossed with a ...  something starting with q?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What the hell is a "quoll?" Is it like a troll crossed with a ...  something starting with q?


I have no idea really, I've only seen pictures. I think they are smallish and brown with white spots...

Whoops, I believe I left out the cow and a calf.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What the hell is a "quoll?" Is it like a troll crossed with a ...  something starting with q?


here you have your quoll


----------



## MaestroViolinist

aleazk said:


> here you have your quoll


Ah ha! I was right!


----------



## aleazk

MaestroViolinist said:


> Ah ha! I was right!


you australians have a very "exotic" wildlife, eh?, quolls, koalas, coag,...,


----------



## MaestroViolinist

aleazk said:


> you australians have a very "exotic" wildlife, eh?, quolls, koalas, coag,...,


:lol: Yup. Don't forget the kangaroos.


----------



## aleazk

MaestroViolinist said:


> :lol: Yup. Don't forget the kangaroos.


Oh, I think that these have already been mentioned in my list :devil:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

aleazk said:


> Oh, I think that these have already been mentioned in my list :devil:


True, too true.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

A KANGAROO EH?! YOU JUST WAIT TO SEE WHAT'S COMING AT _YOU,_ ALEAZK!

And MV, do you think I am ... _"exotic?"_


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> A KANGAROO EH?! YOU JUST WAIT TO SEE WHAT'S COMING AT _YOU,_ ALEAZK!
> 
> And MV, do you think I am ... _"exotic?"_


Well, _Coag_, I suppose that is one word for describing you.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Well, _Coag_, I suppose that is one word for describing you.


Thank you. You look stunning. You never fail to amaze me. :tiphat:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Thank you. You look stunning. You never fail to amaze me. :tiphat:


 Thank you. At least, I think it's good that I never fail to amaze you...  :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Thank you. At least, I think it's good that I never fail to amaze you...  :lol:


Referencing our private message conversations..........actually I think "private" is an excellent way of describing what happens in our PMs! :lol:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Referencing our private message conversations..........actually I think "private" is an excellent way of describing what happens in our PMs! :lol:


Ye-es...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Ye-es...


I am sorry, Maestro. I will try my hardest not to suggest anything about what is happening between us anymore on the public forums.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am sorry, Maestro. I will try my hardest not to suggest anything about what is happening between us anymore on the public forums.


Hmm... I'll believe that when I see it. Or rather, not see it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Hmm... I'll believe that when I see it. Or rather, not see it.


I won't tell _anyone_ about this relationship without consulting you first. Trust me. :kiss:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I won't tell _anyone_ about this relationship without consulting you first. Trust me. :kiss:


YOU. ARE. IMPOSSIBLE!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> YOU. ARE. IMPOSSIBLE!!!!!!!!! :lol:


Did I do something wrong?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Did I do something wrong?


 Rather.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Rather.


Oh gosh this really is a blooper then. Lucky it's in the right thread!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh gosh this really is a blooper then. Lucky it's in the right thread!


Quite a few of our conversations are bloopers. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Quite a few of our conversations are bloopers. :lol:


Really? I haven't noticed!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Really? I haven't noticed!


 Hahaha.


----------



## clavichorder

So much public internet flirting! :lol:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Thank you. You look stunning. You never fail to amaze me. :tiphat:


I don't think so.... Just a big ego

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

3 years ago, I almost burnt my house! Yes, my cigarette was the cause. It was difficult to put it out. Of course I had plenty of reproaches.

Martin


----------



## jani

myaskovsky2002 said:


> 3 years ago, I almost burnt my house! Yes, my cigarette was the cause. It was difficult to put it out. Of course I had plenty of reproaches.
> 
> Martin


See, smoking is bad mmkay...


----------



## Cnote11

When the hell did CoAG turn into Mr. Lover boy?


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Cnote11 said:


> When the hell did CoAG turn into Mr. Lover boy?


That's why I told you I wasn't following the conversation... Love could be awesome or boring. But this is not love, it is just flirting.
A guy trying to *look* sophisticated...I prefer to say no more... It would be against my religion like pizza or pasta.

Martin, very disapp...


----------



## jani

Cnote11 said:


> When the hell did CoAG turn into Mr. Lover boy?


He just turned 15. So his balls are growing and he is on a rut!


----------



## mamascarlatti

Well could y'all get a room?


----------



## myaskovsky2002

jani said:


> He just turned 15. So his balls are growing and he is on a rut!


Just a theory here... Is it possible when balls are growing more vital parts get smaller?

Martin, curious


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I'd suggest for U 2 to start a new thread... _Just flirting, no music please!_. Is it a good name?

Martin, trying to help


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> When the hell did CoAG turn into Mr. Lover boy?


Wtf where did you get this idea from? Mr. _Lover Boy?????_


----------



## Cnote11

So self-unaware


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Wtf where did you get this idea from? Mr. _Lover Boy?????_


Out of the blue.

Martin


----------



## MaestroViolinist

This is not quite a blooper yet but it's going to turn into one tomorrow:

OMG! I _completely_ forgot to practise something that my teacher gave me. (Maybe slightly on purpose because it's a very boring exersise to be repeated over and over again for like 5-10 minutes). My music lesson is tomorrow!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> This is not quite a blooper yet but it's going to turn into one tomorrow:
> 
> OMG! I _completely_ forgot to practise something that my teacher gave me. (Maybe slightly on purpose because it's a very boring exersise to be repeated over and over again for like 5-10 minutes). My music lesson is tomorrow!


Go practise.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Go practise.


Yessir!  Though yes, I probably should...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

And OMG I remembered my one and only blooper in my entire life:

In January thus year I had been listening to lots of Bach and discovered that his music puts me to sleep if I just sit and listen to it paying attention only to the music. Well, I was riding my bike one day and imagining his Brandenburg 6 playing in my head. I woke up with a fractured arm.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Yessir!  Though yes, I probably should...


but can you stay here with me?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> but can you stay here with me?


 I never practise properly at night anyway. Besides, everyone would probably complain (well, my brother and sister would).


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I learned something today, I knew practice but no practise... Interesting.

http://grammarist.com/spelling/practice-practise/

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Practise? Why not practize?
> 
> Martin


It is the spelling that is chiefly used for the verb in Australia. Both MV and I live there so it is best to use that spelling.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It is the spelling that is chiefly used for the verb in Australia. Both MV and I live there so it is best to use that spelling.


I have changed my post after reading an article, then please read it again.

Martin


----------

